# Dogs are people too.



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are a few of my helpers on this weekends dig.The pit stank but the company was the best [].  Rick

 Father & son, L.C and Brutus


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*The mighty Brutus![8D]*


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget that CATS are people too!  My 3 will attest to that!  Spirit (the guard-cat). Precious (the sneaky one), and last but not least, Belle (my Southern Belle). They will examine bottles in the cabinet and approve or not approve, but you'd better listen to them.  Spirit is my wife's cat and clearly says "Mama" when he speaks to her.

 Happy holidays, folks, and may 2008 bring you your best year yet for bottles!

 Mike and Bunny


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Dogs are people too*

i have a dog and a cat and an african millipede (or used to). it was 10 inches long and had more legs then, uhhhh, i dont know but it had alot of legs!!!!!!!!

 those dogs are cute! cats are cute to mines just a meany

 Rick, are those ur dogs or the owners?

 anna


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Dogs are people too*

No they are not mine Anna, they are the owners dogs where we just dug a privy,here is Zoey shes mine,with a tasty bone.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Mike I  also have 2 cats, we saved from the shelters they are defiantly people to [] .

 Zoey the germanshort hair Pointer & Boo the black cat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

And here is Chrisy I got her on Christmas Eve from a shelter 13 years ago.


----------



## pupman (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Very cute dogs! This is  Bear(right) and Dunkin(named after a donut!,left). These two love to examine bottles and play all day together.Despite all their playfulness neither one has ever broken a bottle (thousands) although the same can't be said for myself! Truly dogs ARE people too!     Kev


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

This is Purdy the mut and Cindy cat. they were big pals but about a month ago Purdy pased away in the wifes lap.  She was almost 15 and had a conjestive heart. I miss her terrable and I don't think I can do that again so no more dogs. Two days later our horse died. Cash Dollar was about 36 and no one could ride him but me. Just his name strikes fear into the most seasoned of the local rodeo dudes. He has a broken neck, two broken backs and a broken pelvis scored up plus numerous sprains and bruses.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

We still have 4 cats. This is Six and Zena. Six is the small gray cat and she has a nick name that she also answers to. Booboo.


----------



## rlo (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

we have 4 dogs 2 cats & 2 horses.  Stupid people drop off dogs at our place all the time. we don't have the $$ to take care of them all & usually have to take them to a pound. Last yr someone dropped off 6 puppies on the coldest night of the year.  We took them in got them warm & fed them, then they all got sick & died of parvo.  we love dogs  & keep what we can, as do our neighbors. we all have too many. stead of shootin the dogs, can't we shoot the idiot people that drop them off?   your dogs are all beautiful!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I used to have 21 dogs that were mostly drop offs. Four of them were mine and the rest were drop offs. I found homes for 4 of the drop offs parvo got the rest. Parvo is some nasty stuff. I had a friend who was a vet and I got a couple of strays from him so he used to vet them up for me at a rate of 6 for $25.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Nice little goatee going on with dunkin[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yea that parvo is some bad stuff! I knew a dude that had that once.[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Wow a person with my thoughts! ScArY! [8D] 
 I have found and turned in many many dogs and cats over the years,and kept a few also.I worked in affiliation with animal control and  have there phone # on speed dial on my cell.
 I recently wrote a clip for the local paper in the comment section called..."Geenwood Park is not a animal shelter"I found over 20 dogs and cats dropped off with no where to go,and scared out of there minds! I hate to see that it gives me  a bad feeling in my heart.So I thought if I write a little about what I see in the months from April to Oct each year, maybe some jerk will read it and it  may click in his brain dead head that this is just wronggg! but noooooooooooo I went down last week and found a kitten froze to death! they should do more then shoot these bums!thats to fast.They should tie them to a tree in the winter necked! with a few lost hungry pit bulls to greet him. 
 Do I seem upset ....[]


----------



## madman (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

hey rick great topic heres a picture of my little person mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yea madpa every one loves animals (well they should) here is how I see it. Who ever mistreats a helpless animal is bound for the deepest privy on this planet! hahahaha[]


 He look like he is posing  []


----------



## annie44 (Dec 16, 2007)

I've posted pics of my two before, but can't resist adding them to this thread - here's Chase..... 8 months old and about 50 pounds already, and all muscle!


----------



## annie44 (Dec 16, 2007)

and the real Annie, my beautiful rescue girl....


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

It's really wonderful to see that there are so many animal lovers here.  Our little gray cat, Belle, had to go to the vets this morning and stay overnight. She's sad when I'm not with her, so I'll have a rough night tonight.  We've had 2 dogs before, Lady and Angel who went to that great place in the sky.  We miss them both and would take them in anyday.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Here's Rambo Joseph, who I lost to cancer last year.   He'll always be missed....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I know its crazy how dogs have no perception of time.I go to the store for 15 minutes and Zoey greets me like I was gone for a week!
  or maybe they do know, and just miss us that much.[]
   could you imagine if people where like that? life would be good. [] Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Sorry.........When they live happy and long lives its all good.Not easy but good. Rick


----------



## annie44 (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Okay, my last one... I take more pics of my dogs than I do of my bottles!!  Here is Chase relaxing in the sun...


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Amen.  Animals can't speak for themselves, it's our job to protect them.  I think that's an excellent punishment, but you're right, maybe it's too nice.  Anyway, I enjoyed every picture.  My cats are sweet, but they'll take a swipe at you if you're not lol.
 Lauren


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Dog & Bottles best of both worlds lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

C[8D][8D]L cats Lobe.Now where did you get that shampoo? does it stop thinning hair?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Dogs are people too*

That millipede possibly could of had 1 million legs,UN less a few fell off[]  Rick


----------



## madman (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

hey rick, he is a she,  she was dumped off in the freezing winter when she was very young, i saved her, been a very good pet   your dog is awsome whats the mix?> mike


----------



## California Dream N (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Annie 44 I hate to tell you but I think Chase needs an orthodontist..lol..And the pix of the german shorthair makes me want to go hunting..Seriously I love Dogs and my little Brittany "Miss Casey Jane" is a big part of my heart...Hats off to all the pet lovers on the forum.... Norene


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

My wife and I love our critters! It's hard to imagine life without them, but it does happen eventually. We lost our oldest a few years ago and still miss him bad. He was thirteen when he died of a massive heart attack right in front of us. It really tramatized my wife but she was happy that we were there with him and he didn't die alone. We will always have dogs but will never forget our "bubby" Roscoe. 






 Here he is getting some lovin from his sissy Mia. 





 Mia is our oldest now at ten. She's still very young at heart and as playfull as a kitten. She's always trying to make her Great Escape! LOL. I'm the only one who can catch her when she gets out, even if I have to get down in a storm sewer or climb a tree  Even though she belongs to my wife, she is my little girl.





 Peetie is our oldest dog now. At five he is just starting to come into his own. This guy would stand by me no matter what! He took it really hard when Roscoe died.





 We got this little guy just over a year ago. My wife wanted a lap dog but ended up with this instead? LOL He's a little character and Peetie has really taken to him, even showing him a few of Roscoe's old tricks. 





 Our boys Peetie and Tyson playing in the snow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have spent thousands on animals over the years and would spend that and more on the ones we have. They may not be people, but they are a part of the family. If one of them were sick I'd sell every bottle I have if I had to (even the cat!LOL) I'm not a violent person but I have beat someone down over a dog. Chris


----------



## California Dream N (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Okay you guys forced me to do this again...lol..Presenting...Miss Casey Jane Bird Dog Deluxe...


----------



## rlo (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Wow! I love the responses!  & the deepest privy hole w/ no bottles!   What would the world do without us!


----------



## rlo (Dec 16, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

what a sweet guy!  we lost one to cancer too.  she will always be missed.


----------



## f1addict (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*






 Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Came across this a while back on one of our SoCal freeways.  Note the Arizona plates... Scooby has a long ride ahead of him.  Hopefully no one from the ASPCA or PETA saw this.

 I've got a cat named Mr. Critter.  He's around 10 or 11 and I've had him since he was just a kitten.  He's a great companion, he's like a dog and loves attention.  He comes when you call him and does tricks, that is when he's not sleeping... something he does often.  The people across the street from us moved out a couple years ago, leaving three cats, one of which was pregnant.  We rescued her from a shed in the back yard of the abandoned house and brought her and her kittens inside until they were ready to stop nursing.  We then took momma and the litter to a no-kill shelter, they were all adopted immediately, which was nice.  One of the remaining two disappeared and the other has now adopted our house as it's own.  Mr. Critter is an indoor cat while Baby Boy (I just call him BB) takes care of the exterior.

 When I was 5, I got a cat and a dog.  I had the dog (Rocket/English Springer) for 12 years before he passed away.  I had the cat (JJ/don't know the make) until I was 27.  That's right, he was 22 years old when he finally decided he was tired of this world.  Mr. Critter was a stray from the neighborhood and pretty much adopted me.  BB has done the same.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Mike thats a pure bread German short hair pointer,Some A hole left 3 puppies on a porch in a box in the middle of the winter,because they didn't have the (correct markings) for breeding!!?? I got Zoey.
 The doctors should have checked the guys brain after the incident and determined that he had the (jerk gean) and then put him in a box with bars!bad breeding for the human race. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Cool people you got there Lex[8D] 

 Peete ? little rascals right?


----------



## annie44 (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Such great pictures!  I've enjoyed all the posts on this thread.....

 Norene - you're right, Mr. Chase has that typical bulldog underbite to the extreme!  Not only do his teeth stick out, but most of the time, he can't keep his tongue in his mouth either!


----------



## pupman (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

To all you nice animal people out there! It does my heart good to read the kind comments,the rescues and the beautiful pictures of your "furry people" both puppies and kitties!!! The animals engender  the good we would like to see in  everyone and make us feel so good inside. Five years ago my wife and I lost our youngest son to Sarcoma, a very bad form of Cancer.Michael was 24. I think the only thing  that kept  us sane was our beautiful animals, at that time Bear and Teddy. Teddy who was another Belgian Sheepdog like Dunkin(goatee) has since passed away.He's with Michael now and I really like to think they are running together in beautiful fields under a deep blue sky.
 Earlier this year Dunkin  almost lost his little life when he was crippled by the fact that both growth plates didn't close in his rear knees. He only pulled his body around the house. We were heartbroken! Well, not all is bad news and the man upstairs saw fit to let Dunkin walk again with the help of one of the top orthopedic vets here on Long Island. That was 7 months ago and $9000.00 + . I guess what I'm trying to say is that our animals bring us so much joy in a world thats all too often filled with sadness. We're far from rich but it never mattered how much it cost to save Dunkin ,just that he's part of our family and we did it. So at this time when we are all counting our blessings lets not forget our animals which I believe God put here to soften the world ,for even just a little while, a little.
      So with this in mind our furry family wishes all your furry families peace and happiness and the true holiday spirit!     Kev (pup)


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Here are my two furry adopted sons. Hobbit, the canine garbage disposal and Rocky the lap cat. I don't know how Hobbit eats some of the things he does without getting sick (even things he's NOT supposed to eat!). Rocky likes to lay on my lap and watch football and bother me until I share my snack with him. He also eats just about anything. This pic is a little old, but it's fairly accurate. Hobbit is a little bigger (full grown) and Rocky's "kitty beer belly" may be a little bigger [] ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

This is Mirabelle, she was the best cat and with me through thick and thin and the sweetest cat ever.  She always posed for the camera.  It's almost been a year since she died, but I don't think I'll ever get over her.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I know where your coming from pupman,I once spent $500 to try and save a cat I had named (Mouse) weird name I know but look at the owner hahaha.
 some jerk shot him in the butt with a 22,he didn't make it but I tried.
 If my dog Zoey needed a operation, I like lex would sell every
 bottle I owned if need be.Money is scrap compared to a loved
 pet.
 Here is a cool pic of a dog that has a heart of gold,and some mighty strong hind legs [8D] seems like what goes around comes around eh Mike?[]
 And it also shows dogs like paybacks just like people!![]  Rick

 I know Anna like's this one []


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yeah Rick, my wife named him after Peetie from the Little Rascalls. He's got the spot on his eye so I guess she just couldn't resist? LOL. I've gave him a few nicknames over the years but the one that stuck was P Diddy. Does anyone else have nicknames for thier pets or am I just crazy? LOL Here he is hamming it up for the camera. I've got a ton of pictures of my animals, way more than I have of my bottles! We regreted not taking more back before we got a digital camera so now I go a bit overboard. Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I just add to there names...Zoey Zing, Chrisy Doo & Little BOO


 This is Jethro-Bo dean the coon hound ,he passed away five years ago at age 13,he was one nutty dog, and Chrisy the cat,she is still kickin[]


----------



## otgb (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

here is my girl tuesday year and a half 120 lbs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Wow! nice pup lol these are the ones that used to jump the fence in the alley when we where kids![:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

laur she looks young there.what happened to her?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

JimShare your snack?? I share my lunch & dinner with Zoe, its bad I know. but only  little tid bits[8D]


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Well, at least I know I'm not the only crazy one! Peetie went from Peetie Puffer, to Puff Daddy, to P. Diddy! LOL. Mia, the cat, is my "Little Bit" cause she is so tiny. I've been calling Tyson, the new guy, "Tater Head" cause he's hard headed and his noggen is about the size of a baked potato. LOL.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Here is my dog with his 14 year old reptile buddy.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*







 Here is another pic of my dog doing what he does bestâ€¦ hunting and eating groundhogs around the farm.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I kinda figure bottle folk are dog folk, something about taking long walks in the woods...  here is a pic of my two boys with my girl, winter on the beach (a no bottle day).. the black and tan in the fore ground is Durban, dub dub, dub dog, dippity dog, dubbie or scoobie doo, (no worries Chris), and the hound with my girl Ira, honey bunny bunnies or bun bun (to much?) is Phoenix, phe phe, little buddy or best known as peanut...


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

me and my little buddy...


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

me and dub dub, been with me 10 years this one, picked him up in Boulder Colorado while passing through on tour with what was left of the grateful dead...  or more like he picked me up...  came walking down the street 6 weeks old and hopped into to my lap, the owners gave him to me and he's been a following me ever since...


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Rick, I'm not sure exactly how old she was because I adopted her.  She was around 7 in that picture.  When I adopted her, she had been found at the dump with her kittens.  They had all been adopted and it was just her.  I fell in love with her immediately.  She loved to talk and always cuddled.  Mirabelle was my whole heart.  It's nice to be able to talk about her with people who understand.  Anyway, she was sick and I couldn't let her suffer.  It was the right thing to do.  It's just so hard.  I know I'll see her again and that helps.  It's been a tough year which makes losing your pet (child) take longer to come to terms with.  I am a huge dog lover too!!  
 Laur


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Cool pics. Yeah, now that I think of it, everyone I'm close to has a nickname. LOL  I saw the Dead several times back in 93-94 when I was on the rainbow trail. Those were the days! Chris


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

hahaha!  you were on the rainbow trail!  now that is a trip... you must be familier with terms like Missinhippi in Desoto or free hugs and bugs at Ocala?  lol  I wandered the rainbow trail until I took one to many trips into town to dumpster dive while "living off the land"...

 hey why do rainbows always pick up a dead head hitch hiking but dead heads never pick up rainbows hitchhiking?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

LoL Puff Daddy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

This old boy was watching us dig from the next yard over.Or maybe he just wanted more of the sandwich I just tossed him[]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*



> I know Anna like's this one


 

 i dont like that one i enjoy it[] i'm gunna hang it up on my wall


----------



## ktbi (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I like this post - certainly very strong feelings and I don't see how anyone can disagree with the general attitudes here.  I too have absolutely no tolerance for abusers.  Hanging is too good.

 Here are mine.  They are, and want to be, so much a part of the family.  These two are Megan and Charlie.  Unfortunately, we lost two others to cancer in the last few years.  We gave up our family vacation to pay for an operation for Toby and never regretted for a minute the extra six months we had with him. Still miss him...Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Thanks for sharing [8D] cute Golden's.

 This is not a pet but he entertains me every day by the way he gets bird seed.[]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

all this talk about dogs, i wonder why nobody posted a pic of Hillary Clinton??


----------



## tftfan (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Toy Fox Terrier pups


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

ya, matt in the right light hillary does look like a bull dog [],matt


----------



## towhead (Dec 18, 2007)

One of my buddies....English Mastiff....he is a gentle giant!


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Why do you have to go and insult Bulldog's like that?[]




> ORIGINAL: sweetrelease
> 
> ya, matt in the right light hillary does look like a bull dog [],matt


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yeah Matt, I was a rainbow warrior, a deadhead, and just an outright vagabond! LOL. Did alot of regionals across the country, a nationals in Wyoming, and caught alot of shows and festivals along the way. I never really had to dumpster dive but there were times out there that I came close! LOL. Somehow I always managed to keep on keeping on. I used to stand on the street in Downtown U.S.A. and play guitar and sing songs for tips. Met alot of cool people and made some really good friends along the way. I got homesick and needed an Ale8 so I came back to Kentucky!  Chris


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Here is my killer,Scooby Doo!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

It was a whole nother world wasn't it?  I played a little gitter myself, used to pull 100-200 a day in New Orleans!  But I think that was just because everyone was wasted[]  I was on the road for 10 years 1994-2004, I was a regular lot kid, dangsta gangsta, I think you know what I mean...  My Dreadlocks were 4 feet long when I cut them...  Cant do much bottle digging living out of a back pack, or a van!  So you into rocks too?  I do a lot of crystal mining still, when I'm not bottle digging...

 rainbows always pick up dead heads hitch hiking because they think "Hey a dead head, I bet he has some cigarettes"  and dead heads never pick up rainbows because they think " o no, a rainbow, he's going to smoke all our cigarettes!"

 beautiful pups everyone!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*



> Here is my killer,Scooby Doo!


 
 i was wondering when someone was going to post a beagle, weve got lots of beagles, they are out rabbit dogs, then we have a couple mutt's running around the yard....

 we've had lots of dogs over the years, but the one ive cared most about is dead, he got hit by a car... he had  3 different names, poochie (my name for him) , baby (my moms name for him), and catfish (my dad's name for him). he was a rat terrier those things are extremely hyper! 

 i still miss him, this is the only pic i have of him on this comp.


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

bottlenutboy i know how you feel,i too have felt that loss.appliedlips you are right sorry to all the bull dogs my bad[] funny stuff ,matt


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 18, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yeah, N.O. was always a good place play street music. I jammed with some incredible musicians down there myself. One of my best nights was in Santa Fe N.M. At one point a guy gave me a fifty dollar bill to play him a song. The case was overflowing by the end of the night and I guess I made about five hundred bucks or so. It wasn't always that easy though, I remember other nights when I was lucky to make ten bucks and that was when the bars let out! I still love to travel, but it's nice having a home base to come back to. I've collected rocks all my life, especially different types of fossils and crystals. Chris


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

I love the doggy pics.  Rick, I like the squirrel pic too.  Some folks try to discourage the squirrels from coming around but I think they are funny to watch so we feed them too.                 take care everybody                Paul


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yea Paul squirrels have to eat too.Even though they are a pain, just like some people,but they get feed right?[]  Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Cute little rat you had there bottlenut.[] A friend of mine has one that thing jumps 5 foot off the ground straight up! I would say they are hyper lol Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Spence,

       Beagles are good dogs,other than being stinky,loud,lazy,and retarded.They can chase a rabbit though and make great pets.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yea Paul squirrels have to eat too.Even though they are a pain, just like some people,but they get feed right?[]  Rick


 

   THEY EAT SQUIRRELS!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

anyone belong to PETA?

 PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals. ahhahahaahhaha

 just messin' []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 19, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Fish have feel'ns too![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yes thay do Road Dog! lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

woof!


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 20, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

i once had this lady come up to my boat at the dock and when see saw three stripers come out of the cooler,she went on a rant for like three minutes on how we were killers and fish feel pain and so on and so on.[:-] i picked one of the fish up and told her i would be eating this one just for you lady[]. she flew her arms up and called the cops.when the cops got there i was cleaning the fish ,he asked what happened and i told him. he looked at the fish and said nice job and asked if i wanted to press charges on her,i said na she already has enough problems,matt


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 20, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

hahaahahahahahahahhHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHA

 digging tomorrow, hit me up brotha


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

Yea I have seen those PETA schmucks. Dropped my kids off at high school one day and decided I would go in and visit the football who is a bud ( also famous for losing his arm to a bull shark during a triathalon in Gulf Shores). When I got out of my truck there was this dope dressed up like a dolphin harassing my daughter and some of her friends. I went oner and pushed him down and he couldn't get back up because of the stupid dolphin suit. He was still there when I came back so I helped him up and asked him if he was alright. He said yes so I pushed him down again and told him to stay away from the school.

 Those idiots collect cats and dogs from animal shelters and kill them using what they call a murder kit. They put them in garbage bags and throw them in a dumpster. They are savining animals from being caged by killing them. What kind of warped mind can do that.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 21, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

beagles, arent all that, they are probably my favorite breed of dog, lets face it, they are the only breed of dog that look like a puppy until old age...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*



> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> Those idiots collect cats and dogs from animal shelters and kill them using what they call a murder kit. They put them in garbage bags and throw them in a dumpster. They are savining animals from being caged by killing them. What kind of warped mind can do that.


 


 More than you think cap,people are sick!!  Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

hahahahaha you know what i would have done? cut off a hunk and cooked it right in front of her.


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 21, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

rick i was so ready to do that,but the cop showed up[] some people really have to rethink what they stand for,i mean really .think she ever thought about how many deer the truck that shipped her gas for her car has hit over the years??[8|] i bet many have died,but who's counting right!! ,matt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2007)

*RE: Animals are people too.*

FISH ARE GOING OVER BOARD! WHATS NEXT BUGS?


----------



## Leisalu (Dec 21, 2007)

Great topic! I once had a Labrador fall 10 feet into a hole while I was digging. The dog was curious and belonged to the property owner but got to close. I couldn't resist sharing this pic of our dog.[/align] Merry Christmas Everyone ![/align]


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 25, 2007)

Dogs dig too


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2007)

Hahahaa!  cool dog toy!  As I look over all the dog pix I am missing my dog Zoey,we are in Fla for xmas and i havent seen Zoey for a week now,I also miss digging privys! Fla is a nice place to vist but I wouldnt want to live here. Rick


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 26, 2007)

> Fla is a nice place to vist but I wouldnt want to live here.


 
 they have good cheesburgers[sm=lol.gif]


----------

